# New to Bowfishing in Montgomery County



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys Im new to bowfishing and live in montgomery county where are the best places to go?? Conroe, Trinity river, Livingston????? I have access to a jon boat so where do yall have the most sucess?? Is nightime the best? Thanks for the help....


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

All have rough fish in them.
All will be good places to go.
Be careful on Conroe you can't shoot Grass Carp.

Oh yeah. NIGHTTIME IS THE RIGHT TIME!


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Conroe is the closest and we shoot there when we can, but it is hard seeing those grassies getting big and we cant touch them! Livingston is the best because of the number of fish that are in that place. However, the water is not always clear because of the Trinity. There are plenty of big gar in the lake and above and below the lake but I fish the lake because there is always a chance a big gar might come visit!
I only bowfish at night....daytime is ok, but when you can see 100 times as many fish at night....


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

I fish on conroe, the north end of the lake is pretty good. Me and my buddy who is about 6'7 have been shootin the **** out of gar and some buffalo carp.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

haha funny robert whos your buddy thats 6'7 haha thanks for the info guys why cant you shoot grass carp??? My buddy robert talked to a game warden and he said that you just cant shoot a white armour??? Is that right??


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

White Amours are grass carp...thats what we call them.

BTW there are almost no buffalo in Conroe, but there are tons of german carp....they are more orange/yellow than the gray grass carp. There are quite a few gar on the north end, but stay away from Cagle campgrounds. The rangers are serious about the noise, even generator noise.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Gotcha whats the easiest way to tell a grass carp from all the rest they seem to be grey in color in some pictures and a yellowish orangish color in others??? So basically you can shoot as many catfish, gar, carp (besides the grass carp) and all other non game species you can??? No bag limits or anything??


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been on Conroe acouple of times and have been cussed at by the home owners. They tell me all kinds of stuff from there calling the cops/game wardens to how would you like me to stick you with one of those things. LOL. I never touch there docks or any private property. Them yelling at me isnt that illegal something about disturbing hunting and fishing?


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is it illegal to troll up and shoot gar underneath peoples lights at night??


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

No, that ain't illegal, but if they are out there fishing I'd say it was
unethical. Txmm13, yes that is called harrasment and you can call
a game warden on them. I wouldn't call the game warden the shauntexex's
friend talked to cause he don't even know that a white amur and a grass
carp are the same fish.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

No limits on non game fish but you can only shoot catfish until Aug 31st. We are not allowed to shoot catfish in Texas as of Sept 1, 2008.

If you are bowfishing around docks or bulheads then you are fishing the wrong spots. You might see a gar every now and then but the big numbers of rough fish are away from this type of structure. Gar like grass and natural banks.


----------

